# Natural sign



## akhill jain (Aug 13, 2021)

Please could anyone explain how would these natural signs work?


----------



## Jack Phillips (Aug 13, 2021)

If I'm understanding your question correctly, I think they are just courtesy accidentals letting you know that the two notes are Db and Fb rather than the D# and F# indicated by the key signature. It is odd--not sure if I've seen it before wrt the key signature. Perhaps it's just a cautious approach to make sure the the player knows that the flat is actually a flat rather than just "flatting" the D#, making it a D natural.

Curious, what's the piece and who is the publisher?


----------



## Rob (Aug 13, 2021)

honestly I've only seen that when previously there were double flats, so one gets canceled and the single flat remains. In this case, don't see why they couldn't just use the single flat...


----------



## akhill jain (Aug 13, 2021)

Thank you @Jack Phillips and @Rob this was very confusing for me too.
This is from Adler's book of orchestration.. the piece is Bruckner's 7th last movement mm191-212


----------

